# Chicago/IL/area breeder



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking for a GSD puppy- male showline shorthair in the coming weeks

Would appreciate if members could give me feedback on a few different breeders. PM works too. The ones I’m looking at are:

Kolenda Kennels
Alta-Tollhaus
MyBodyguardDogs
Von Ragnar

I appprciate any and all feedback, this is a very important decision and doing plenty of research to make the right decision!

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would disregard the first breeder, they do not represent anywhere to prove their program. I have seen a few dogs from them, however. If you want to know more, you can pm me.

I know personally the Alta-Tollhaus breeder, and several dogs from there, I recommend them.

I would also add this kennel to your search, they breed very nice showlines that can work and they train, title and show their breeding dogs, keep back pups from their breedings.
Aus Gerstbrei German Shepherds

There is also the Huerta Hoff GSD kennel in the greater Chicago area....I don't see dogs from there but know they have a decent representation.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm originally from the Chicagoland area.

Working lines - Bill Kulla - :: BILL KULLA: Puppies ::

Show lines - Alta-Tollhaus


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Spoke to two more this evening, again feedback is wonderful! We are willing to to travel to nearby states if necessary.

Nummer Eins (Michigan)
Von Buchmann

Thanks!


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a 3 month old Mittelwest pup. They aren't cheap but I've been very happy with her. 

Huerta Hof is great, if you can get a hold of them.

Aus Gerstbrei I believe has a gorgeous male pup about 6 months old that has training started. I talked to her and she responded immediately. Vom Ragnar also responded immediately when I was looking and they seem to have nice dogs.

Here is another that hasn't been mentioned:
Welcome to VOM FAEHNRICH GERMAN SHEPHERDS | Chicagolands Premier German Shepherd Breeder


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

I have a MyBodyGuard dog and he is a great dog and healthy, minus an ear infection that we couldn't shake that prevented one of his ears from standing up. He is very well tempered and a sweetheart, his sire is One. Both of his parents are titled and health tested and the breeder support is fantastic. They board, train and do baths. However, I am not certain that I would go back to them for another dog. It appears that some of their breeding adults may not be not titled. They breed what seems to be sound dogs but their program may be moving further away from what some would see as a good program.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can highly recommend Aus Gerstbrei. I know her dogs personally, have trained with them and know her standards. She is a small breeder whose main goal is temperament, nerves and working character more so than what might win in the show ring. She also works and titles her own dogs. Send me a PM and I will give you her email for contact instead of going through her website.


----------



## Intlwoman (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a German Shepherd from Kolenda Kennels and have taken my Shepherds to be trained at My Bodyguard in Marengo, IL. I took my 6 month old Shepherd, Czarina, and drove to Dorr, MI to pick up little Olympia, a 10-week old pup. I met Olympia's father, mother, sister and grandfather. All perfect temperament. In fact, the German Shepherd, pictured in Kolenda's homepage among the flowers, is Olympia's father.

Kolenda is run by a former marine dog handler and his wife, which is how they started the kennel. Things I was impressed with -- 1) Cleanliness of the kennel and premises. Absolutely no smell anywhere and clean as a whistle. 2) As mentioned, the temperament of the pups, not only Olympia's siblings/parents, but the other dogs as well. 3) Not a big operation. They have as many dogs as they can responsibly handle. 4) Their dogs are beautiful and come with certificates of health. Kolenda shows their dogs in the Sieger shows. My neighbors saw my GSDs, talked to me about Kolenda at length, looked my girls over, and went to Kolenda and bought two from them based on what they saw in my girls.

I brought Czarina to see how well she would get along with the pup, and drove all the way back home with Olympia curled up next to Czarina (after an hour's worth of wailing inside the crate, she wanted to be near big sister). They've been inseparable now for almost 10 years.

Regarding My Bodyguards, it's run by Julie and Martin Saso. They've expanded their operation since I started going to them for pup training ~10 yrs ago. Very family-oriented, down to earth, honest people. Facilities are clean with good help and trainers. They train for families, search and rescue, police and Schutzhund. There dogs come from German lines. Well-behaved, solid dogs. You can't go wrong with either Kolenda or My Bodyguard. 

I went to Kolenda because at the time MB did not have any pups. MB convinced me to show Olympia in the Sieger show because she was such a beautiful pup, which I did. They helped me show her for conformation. If you're looking for outstanding, beautiful pups, go at length through Kolenda's website. The beauty and majesty of their dogs is what sold me on them, and I haven't looked back since. And My Bodyguard, you won't go wrong, either. They stand by their dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My Bodyguard... I did a breeding with them a couple years ago and they were great to work with. Very accommodating, and nice dogs. I would certainly recommend Julie and Martin.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Intlwoman said:


> I have a German Shepherd from Kolenda Kennels and have taken my Shepherds to be trained at My Bodyguard in Marengo, IL. I took my 6 month old Shepherd, Czarina, and drove to Dorr, MI to pick up little Olympia, a 10-week old pup. I met Olympia's father, mother, sister and grandfather. All perfect temperament. In fact, the German Shepherd, pictured in Kolenda's homepage among the flowers, is Olympia's father.
> 
> Kolenda is run by a former marine dog handler and his wife, which is how they started the kennel. Things I was impressed with -- 1) Cleanliness of the kennel and premises. Absolutely no smell anywhere and clean as a whistle. 2) As mentioned, the temperament of the pups, not only Olympia's siblings/parents, but the other dogs as well. 3) Not a big operation. They have as many dogs as they can responsibly handle. 4) Their dogs are beautiful and come with certificates of health. Kolenda shows their dogs in the Sieger shows. My neighbors saw my GSDs, talked to me about Kolenda at length, looked my girls over, and went to Kolenda and bought two from them based on what they saw in my girls.
> 
> ...


They sold them littermates?


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

You got some of the best breeders in the Chicago area in this thread. The one piece of advice I would give is to talk with and if possible visit the breeders before making a final decision. YOU need to be convinced you've selected the best breeder for what you're looking for and have the confidence they will place the right pup with you. 

My family was looking for a working line dog and we went with Landschaft Kennels -- Our Boy will be 1 year old in about a week.


----------

